# Michigan Land Rescue Team---Needs a Target!



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

We planned on scheduling a cleanup event in Hillsdale County, but after contacting the manager of Lost Nations SGA, we learned the area was a beneficiary of a recent cleanup effort courtesy of our DNR. So, this means we need a target.

Cleanup events are easy to put together, MLRT will promote the event, choreograph the event, publisize the event, and take care of the few minor details to get the event completed. 

We need from you, locations, and we need them quickly. But, before you post your ideas, we request you take a couple of photos, and be willing to help for 4 hours the day the event is scheduled. With this little effort, your favorite area could be free of dozens of cubic yards of litter, garbage, and any other illegal dumping. 

We have a core group of volunteers that will travel to your location and meet with all the volunteers from your area. Together we will spend a small amount of time collecting what garbage we find and dispose of it properly.

All the cleanups are more fun than work. We have all met some great people. I hope some of you take this opportunity to put a little effort towards making this event happen. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) Thanks Ben for your ongoing work !


2) Thanks to the DNR for stepping up too !! (nice to see some positive DNR comments)


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok then, well thanks for nice words FIJI.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Sugar island ,,,just east of the southern end of Grosse Ile...needs it bad


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

mike the pike said:


> Sugar island ,,,just east of the southern end of Grosse Ile...needs it bad


That sounds like a helluva challenge. Perfect, thanks Mike.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> That sounds like a helluva challenge. Perfect, thanks Mike.


That is a great island that gets alot of use. I can really help with that one ...Garbage bags , gloves, and a dumpster along with boat transportation. Rally the troops my friend


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, hit a snag, Sugar Island is private property. Of course I would like to see the island clean, but unfortanately our efforts with MLRT are for public land only. 

Having said that, we are now back to looking for a target. Suggestions are encouraged. Thanks.......Ben


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, we have a target! 


August 14th, 10 AM-2 PM
Holly State Recreation Area, we will be meeting at the DNR Station located here:[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=&daddr=Unknown+road&geocode=FaRLjQIdoD4F-w&hl=en&mra=ls&sll=42.815425,-83.540618&sspn=0.007555,0.013754&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16"]Unknown road - Google Maps[/ame]
Some of us are going to get some camp sites at Holly State Rec.
Visit this page to see what Holly SRA has to offer, http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=459&type=SPRK
Trucks and trailers are encouraged but by no means required. Bring gloves and something to drink.
Any questions? post them here or visit www.michiganlandrescue.com.

By the way, the Oakland County group has been kind enough to help out on cleanup events in other areas of Michigan and we should do our best to give them a hand in their neck of the woods. 

Ben


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You know I will be there


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

See ya there.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

as long as Im in town


----------

